

DMT: You Cannot Imagine a Stranger Drug or a Stranger Experience - givan
http://www.vice.com/read/dmt-you-cannot-imagine-a-stranger-drug-or-a-stranger-experience-365

======
mayreck
"As I exhaled I became terribly afraid, my heart very rapid and strong, palms
sweating. A terrible sense of dread and doom filled me -- I knew what was
happening, I knew I couldn't stop it, but it was so devastating; I was being
destroyed -- all that was familiar, all reference points, all identity -- all
viciously shattered in a few seconds. I couldn't even mourn the loss -- there
was no one left to do the mourning. Up, up, out, out, eyes closed, I am at the
speed of light, expanding, expanding, expanding, faster and faster until I
have become so large that I no longer exist -- my speed is so great that
everything has come to a stop -- here I gaze upon the entire universe."

